# Popper Based Coffee Roaster (With Microcontroller)



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I came across this whilst looking at microcontrollers for the house (long story... and yes, I'm very tempted to mod my Silvia as well). I thought I'd share the link!

http://www.astounding.org.uk/ian/roaster/popper/popper.html


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Now that's interesting - not something I would like to attempt, not up to the electrics involved but it does show what can be done with a -£20 popcorn maker.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's on my list of "things to do" once the house is "complete" (well, complete enough to actually live in!). My main concern at the moment is getting the lighting / heating controllers up and running properly.


----------



## jacksg (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! That looks like a fun project I may have to attempt in the future







thanks for sharing


----------

